# Meet Mylo, is he a smoothie?



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi everyone, just came across this forum and wanted to share my new addition Mylo  He's currently 4 months old

His mum is an American Cocker Spaniel and his dad is a Toy Poodle.

I love his look! Not the stereotypical cockapoo look but none are the same! He's really small and can't see him getting much bigger.

Did anyone else's cockapoo puppy look similar at this age? I came across the 'smoothies' and they look similar to him. Would love to see how he may turn out as he gets older.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwww he is lovely. He does look like he may end up mostly smooth coated but they can continue to change so much as they mature.

Molly is an American cross too and much smaller than the majority that we meet at 6kg.


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> Awwwww he is lovely. He does look like he may end up mostly smooth coated but they can continue to change so much as they mature.
> 
> Molly is an American cross too and much smaller than the majority that we meet at 6kg.


Aww thank you, yes he's shedding his fur a lot recently, he's getting more coarse darker hair up his back that seems to be more straight too.

Yeah some people are surprised when I tell them he's a cockapoo, he's 4.9kg at 4 months. So exciting watching him change  

Molly is gorgeous!


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

Just an update on Mylo’s coat, he’s been shedding a lot over the past week and seems to have lost all his fluffiness, he’s gone very straight with fluffy bits still around his armpit areas and at the back of his legs.

Is this normal as part of the shedding process and will his coat change again as he gets older? He’s only 4 months


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwwww he is lovely and will be fascinating to see how his coat changes as he grows. I have seen some with a coat which is not smooth but not over long and fluffy either and looks like he may end up that way?

I got Molly at 17 months so no real idea about her puppy days.


----------



## MacyGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

He is very similar to my Macy who looks mostly Cocker. She's 10 now but gets the poodle curl on her legs and head when her fur is grown out. We shave her down pretty good for summer but it comes back curly! We let her fur get a little long in the first pic, normally groom before that. And a pic of her when she was a puppy before she ever got groomed. Your pup is adorable!


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

MacyGirl said:


> He is very similar to my Macy who looks mostly Cocker. She's 10 now but gets the poodle curl on her legs and head when her fur is grown out. We shave her down pretty good for summer but it comes back curly! We let her fur get a little long in the first pic, normally groom before that. And a pic of her when she was a puppy before she ever got groomed. Your pup is adorable!
> View attachment 131342
> View attachment 131341


omg! Thanks for sharing, Mylo looks exactly like Macy in the puppy pic, that’s crazy! How old was she there?

Macy is gorgeous! I love her fur long, she looks like a little lion 😂🥰

look how much he resembles her 🥺


----------



## MacyGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree and he's so adorable! She's been the best dog but is a little overweight at about 30lbs. She was about 3 months in that picture. Here's a pic of her with not as crazy hair as her "lion" picture, lol


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

MacyGirl said:


> I agree and he's so adorable! She's been the best dog but is a little overweight at about 30lbs. She was about 3 months in that picture. Here's a pic of her with not as crazy hair as her "lion" picture, lol
> View attachment 131346


She's lovely!


----------



## MacyGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! Please update this post if possible when Mylo gets older! He's so adorable and giving me puppy fever! ❤


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

MacyGirl said:


> Thanks! Please update this post if possible when Mylo gets older! He's so adorable and giving me puppy fever! ❤


of course, planning on keeping posting pics of him as he’s growing. He loves his photo being taken and thinks he’s a model haha here’s a recent one:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

What a fabulous photo


----------



## Petal (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd like to introduce Peanut whose a F2 cockerpoo whose just turned 9 months and increasingly taken on the persona of a cocker spaniel which I find not only adorable but extremely endearing!

At least I now know that he's not the only unique cockerpoo


----------



## MacyGirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Adorable! Definitely more Cocker Spaniel looking. I love the Cocker Spaniel look!


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

Petal said:


> I'd like to introduce Peanut whose a F2 cockerpoo whose just turned 9 months and increasingly taken on the persona of a cocker spaniel which I find not only adorable but extremely endearing!
> 
> At least I now know that he's not the only unique cockerpoo


Wow, Peanut is gorgeous! Mylo looks exactly like that when he's stood looking out of the window too!


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

Another Mylo update, turning 5 months soon 🥺


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

oooooooo those legs are getting fluffy so maybe more fluffy hair to come - I know there used to be some fabulous smooth coated pups with much more hairy legs <3


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

Another Mylo update, his legs and chest are getting fluffier 🥰


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fabulous - love him!!!


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

cheeky boy with the tag off his new harness 🥰


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

MacyGirl said:


> He is very similar to my Macy who looks mostly Cocker. She's 10 now but gets the poodle curl on her legs and head when her fur is grown out. We shave her down pretty good for summer but it comes back curly! We let her fur get a little long in the first pic, normally groom before that. And a pic of her when she was a puppy before she ever got groomed. Your pup is adorable!
> View attachment 131342
> View attachment 131341











So similar! He’s getting the ‘lion’ curls now too! 🥰


----------



## Rkar726 (May 3, 2021)

Zoe-marie.c said:


> View attachment 131427
> 
> So similar! He’s getting the ‘lion’ curls now too! 🥰


Looks very similar as my 7 month year old, ours has curls on top of her head.


----------



## Petal (Jan 18, 2014)

Definitely over taken Peanut now......11 months on still a smoothie but is getting a tinge of curl down his back!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oooooo Peanut is gorgeous


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

Zoe-marie.c said:


> Hi everyone, just came across this forum and wanted to share my new addition Mylo  He's currently 4 months old
> 
> His mum is an American Cocker Spaniel and his dad is a Toy Poodle.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we're suckers for the curls, but your pup is totally gorgeous. Love that pup! 🐩<--Little Lucy Lou, Toy Poo


----------



## Zoe-marie.c (Jul 23, 2021)

Another Mylo update, 8 months now!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------

